# Xorg, Radeon 9600 Pro mit DRI => Absturz

## bja

Hallo,

ich benutze die ati-drivers-8.12.10 für meine Radeon 9600 Pro unter xorg-6.8.2-r1. Ich habe alles konfiguriert und der X-Server läuft sogar mit DRI prima.

Ein Problem gibt es allerdings: Nach dem Umschalten zur Konsole (z.B. tty0), beim zurückspringen zur X-Oberfläche strürzt das ganze System ab. Das ursprüngliche Bild ist noch zu etwa 2/3 zu sehen wobei die obere Hälfte verunstaltet ist. Es regt sich nichts mehr und es hilft nur noch der Reset-Knopf.

Schalte ich DRI mit 'no_dri    "yes"' oder mit 'no_accel    "yes"', dann geht alles problemlos. Bis auf DRI natürlich - ein Dilemma.

Ich bin für jede Hilfe dankbar.

Viele Grüße,

bja

----------

## Freiburg

Hmm das OSS-DRI mit den Ati Binarytreiber das geht?

----------

## bja

Hallo Freiburg,

ich habe leider keine Ahnung, was oss-dri ist. Google verrät auch wenig.

Hast du einen Link dazu?

Viele Grüße,

bja

----------

## Freiburg

DRI ist das direkt render enviroment, das ist quasi das Gegenstück zum ATI Treiber. Desshalb die Frage, entweder Open Source oder Binarytreiber..

----------

## bja

Soweit ich das bisher wusste gibt es zwei Möglichkeiten seine ATI-Radeon-Karte zu benutzen.

Mit dem Treiber "radeon" oder mit dem von ATI, abgesehen von RADEON_OLD. Der Zweite unterstützt 3D-HW-Beschleunigung (sprich  Direct Rendering Infrastructure) im Gegensatz zum Ersten.

Bitte korregiert mich, wenn ich falsch liege. Dann habe ich ja noch nicht alle Möglichkeiten ausgeschöpft.

Was ich benutze ist fglrx, also den ati-Treiber. Und da tritt das oben beschriebene Problem auf.

bja

----------

## Freiburg

Hmm es gibt den ATI-Treiber und den Dri-Treiber. Wenn ich das alles richtig verstehe läuft der Ati-Treiber komplett ohne Dri und Agpgart (dem Agptreiber). Das hieße dann das du alle Sachen im kernel ausmachst die was mit DRI zu tun haben, außerdem würde ich das agpgart als Modul einbinden. Und dann heißt es ausprobieren, ob das System abstürtzt wenn nur der Ati-Treiber mit dem im Atitreiber eingebauten agpgart läuft. Oder du nimmt Dri damit hab ich bessere Erfahrungen gemacht, leider ist die Karte dann auch nicht so schnell, falls sie von Dri überhaupt schon unterstützt wird (ohne das man sich die neuste Entwicklerversion besorgt, die bastelln gerade am RV300...)

----------

## bja

Hallo.

Was genau ist der DRI-Treiber? Wo finde ich den?

Ich habe schon versucht agpgart als Modul und auch fest einkompiliert zu benutzen, genauso wie ich Option "UseInternalAGPGART" sowohl auf "yes" als auch auf "no" ausprobiert habe. Es ist immer der gleiche Effekt.

Sonst noch Ideen und Vorschläge?

Viele Grüße,

bja

----------

## Freiburg

Der DRI-Treiber ist im Kernel und sorgt dafür das der Xorg-Radeontreiber Zugriff auf die Hardware hat.

----------

## bja

Ja, habs versucht, und erst nachher gelesen, das DRI meinen Chipsatz garnicht unterstÃ¼tzt. (Radeon 9200, also Rv350)

Ich muss also mit dem ATI-Treiber arbeiten. Problem nicht gelÃ¶st, schade.

Viele GrÃ¼Ãe,

bja

----------

## Freiburg

hat die 9200 nen anderen Chipsatz als die 9200SE? Die hat mein Vater am laufen, ich glaub sogar mit DRI sollte das nicht sein R280 sein?

----------

## bja

Autsch, sorry. ich habe eine 9600 Pro. Keine Ahnung wie ich mich so vertippen konnte, wenn ich mir den Abstand von der "2" zur "6" so ansehe.

 Der Chipsatz stimmt jedoch, Rv350. [siehe z.B. hier]

----------

## Freiburg

Dann kann ich dir nur http://marc.theaimsgroup.com/?l=dri-devel&r=1&w=2 empfehlen. Viele ruhige Stunden und Gedult beim Ausprobieren...

----------

## loki99

um deine ati9600 mit dem fglrx treiber verwenden zu können, musst du deinen kernel auch korrekt konfiguriert haben. hier ist ein sehr gutes howto. leider nur auf englisch. wenn du damit probleme hast, melde dich. ich glaub, da kann ich dir helfen.  :Wink: 

----------------

loki99

----------

## bja

loki99, dieses HOWTO hatte ich benutzt. Und es hat danach auch funktioniert. Nur das das Problem mit dem "switch to console" auftrat. Die FAQ auf der Seite konnte da auch nciht weiterhelfen.

Freiburg, danke für den Link.

Zu meinem Chipsatz ist die Anmerkung 'VERY EXPERIMENTAL' angegeben, daher befürchte ich, dass ich mit meinem Problem bis zur nächsten Version von DRI bzw ati-drivers leben muss.  :Sad: 

Schade.

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe.

bja

----------

